# Sykes June 3rd



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Went down to sykes last night with Caleb and Andrew to see if we could catch some sharks and maybe a red or two. We were able to catch plenty of bait, there were ladyfish and blues everywhere but we just could not get the big fish to bite until 12ish. Around 12am my shark set up started screaming and I told Caleb to grab it since he was closest and he has not landed a shark yet, as soon as he picked up the rod and put it into "strike" something gave way and the line went slack. I was kinda pissed because I had just made that shark leader earlier that day and there was no way that it would have failed, however once we got it up I noticed that the hook was broken, that's the last time I use and eagleclaw hook for a shark!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Depends how thin they are. Academy has eagle claw 14/0 25 per pack for 8.99 try those. Never had one break on me.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Couldn't find any big enough hooks at academy yesterday, that's actually where I normally buy them.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

They are kinda hidden. Ill have to show you . You live near uwf?


----------



## Bloodhawk762x39 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ive been hooking up to alot of sharpnose there on the Pensacola side near the end with halved mullet. I'm actually heading out again Thursday night. Y'all ever have any luck on the Gulf-breeze side?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Had a 4-5ft spinner shark straighten out my hook there a few nights back. Was a spectacular show and a really fun fight up to that point :yes:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

@avid, yeah I actually live on campus at UWF. @bloodhawk we always fish gulf breeze side, it's where we have all of our luck. @smarty Dang man! That must have been quite the show, I love watching big fish jump!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'm just saying, I've never had an Owner hook fail on me under any reasonable conditions.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

me and my friends met up with ugly last monday night my friend ronnie caught a little black tip on a 6/0 eagle claw seemed to hold up fine


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, this is my only eagle claw hook that I have had break on me, and there was actually a piece of something black in the hook right where it broke, guess it was just an impercetion/factory defect, but it was still a bummer! I went out again last night and we managed one 2 1/2 foot shark, not sure the species, and I missed another large one that ate a live bluefish, I just didn't let it eat it long enough, that screaming drag got me too excited!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

I feel you man i cant wait to go out again soon and finally hook a good shark


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

18/0 to 20/0 mustad hook for all sharks period.


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

eagle claw hooks just seem to be more brittle to me, I use 1.0 circles for most of my general purpose fishing, and the last time I used eagle claws more than half the small pack broke just like yours did ... been with mustad since, no problems, barb rusts off before the hook breaks


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Definitley a bad batch of hooks. Ive yet to have an eagle claw hook break. ARslinger is right.use those big heavy duty hooks for better hook ups and success. You should be able to put a thumb in between the barb and neck of the hook.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Once is enough for me.


----------

